

Chat with the 17 year old hacker who hacked my blog - rms
http://thenextweb.com/2009/11/28/chat-hacker-hacked-blog/?awesm=tnw.to_8FuB&utm_medium=tnw.to-twitter&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_content=tweetmeme

======
paulydog
old-ish article but still cool idea. Interview someone who hacks you.

